# Balmoral - Will Not Sail In 2013



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Attached is a link to my local town web site. This will give you the story about the Balmoral. 


http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/news/2012/balmoral-visit-13-12-12.php

Hawkey01


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation Neville.
Must admit, it sounds like a wishy washy excuse to me - perhaps there is more to it? (?HUH)


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I sailed on her many times when a red funnel ferry, and she did day trips to Southampton from piers south of the island no longer there. Lets hope she will still be there herself in 2014.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Am I the only one who grates at a ship being referred to as "it"??


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

sparkie2182 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Am I the only one who grates at a ship being referred to as "it"??


No, but we dodderers are fast going. I still talk about being "in" rather than "on" a ship; that is real dogmatism(Read)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

" but we dodderers are fast going"

Certainly seems so.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I wonder if the link below is the real reason why Balmoral will not be cruising our coasts next year having had so many cruises cancelled by weather this year.

http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/Artic...d+ferry+passengers+come+into+force+today.html


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

David,

yes that certainly could be the real reason. It will make operation of preserved vessels and charitable organisations very precarious.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

China hand said:


> No, but we dodderers are fast going. I still talk about being "in" rather than "on" a ship; that is real dogmatism(Read)



Likewise the following are almost unbearable.


...... the HMS HOOD warship....

...... the Queen Elizabeth 2 cruise ship.....


I know one well known maritime author and historian who insists on called ships 'it'. He says that is so the general public can understand.

Pathetic excuse. If we fail to use the correct maritime vocabulary it will be forgotten. Centuries and centuries of maritime language written off because people are too lazy to learn a few words that are not connected with computers! 

Even our cousins in North America with, "Left full rudder" is enough to make me cough and splutter!

Stephen


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Balmoral has alas had two very bad seasons weather and consequently revenue wise and the financial reserves are just not there to risk a third. Hopefully it will be possible to work out a way for her to resume sailings in 2014 albeit perhaps on a somewhat different basis. Fingers crossed! I dont think the new passenger compensation regulations have any bearing. Where there is a cancellation Waverley Excursions always offer full refund or free tickets for any alternative cruise. Under the new law compensation for delay is not payable in case of weather cancellations in any case.


----------

